# IPad ou MacBook air ?



## EliottSt (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai pour l'instant un MacBook air et j'hésite à le remplacer pour pour le nouvel IPad mini quand il sortira.
J'ai une tour à côté et  je regarde surtout simplement des vidéos ou je consulte des pages web avec mon air.
Pouvez-vous me donner des avantages/désavantages ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Find3r (15 Juin 2013)

Bonjour;

Ça fait mille fois qu'on le dit :
Le MacBook Air est un ordinateur et l'iPad (Mini) est simplement un porte document, l'iPad n'égale pas le MacBook Air...
Néanmoins, si vos besoins sont juste de consulter des pages web et regarder des vidéos, un iPad Mini pourrait convenir !
P.S : L'iPad et les produits sous iOS n'accepte plus le Flash, et donc certains sites web ne seront pas ouvrables depuis l'iPad Mini...

Perso, je vous conseille de garder votre MacBook Air, car le MacBook Air peut remplacer l'iPad mais pas l'inverse !!!!

Bonne journée


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Juin 2013)

Avantage Ipad: Pas un ordi
Inconvénient Ipad: Pas un ordi

Avantage Air: C'est un ordi
Inconvénient Air: C'est un ordi.


Moi si quelqu'un pouvait me faire la liste des avantages et inconvénients entre les pommes et les slips kangourous, je suis un peu paumé je ne sais pas quoi acheter....... Merci


----------



## Liloyn (17 Juin 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Avantage Ipad: Pas un ordi
> Inconvénient Ipad: Pas un ordi
> 
> Avantage Air: C'est un ordi
> ...





A vrai dire tout dépend de tes besoins: un livre -cahier pour aller en cours ou une machine poussée qui te permette d'ouvrir des documents word ou excel avec macro, et de plus de 200pages... si tu dois écrire des rapports ou juste vérfier le document d'une autre personne etc... 

Avec un iPad tu peux (Presque) tout faire comme un MBA. La différence principale sera la gestion de ces fichiers car tu ne pourras pas accéder aux racines de l'iPad pour gérer tes fichiers - tu vois comment ça se passe sur un iPhone(?) jamais tu n'auras un lien pour aller sur le bureau ou dans le dossier computer pour aller chercher le disque dur ou encore la clé USB que ton copain ta prêté. 
Il y a des alternatives qui fonctionnent très bien mais rien d&#8217;intégralement naturel comme ce qu'il y a sur PC.  -

Maintenant si on prend les aspects positifs d'un iPad il y a une application ou une solution pour (presque) tous les problèmes que l'on va t'annoncer face à ton choix de prendre un iPad: 
- Pas de port USB pour lire le document urgent de ton client: c'est pas grave j'ai mon iUsbPort  couplé à Good Reader ou iUnarchive cela fait des merveilles ... 
- Tous les formats de vidéos ne sont pas lus : la encore il suffit de changer d'application AcePlayer ou d'autres je ne me souviens plus du nom de la mienne fonctionnent avec l'Avi 
- N'accepte pas le flash: pas grave puffin Web browser est là pour t'aider ...

La dernière en date : (j'avais besoin d'une connexion ethernet filaire) 
de nouveau mon iUSBport à parfaitement rempli son rôle... 

Maintenant pour mes cours mon iPad est une pure merveille il tient une journée complète alors que j'écris sur mon iPad à longueur de journée, les cours manuscrits sont transférer sur dropbox et je les relis le soir... bref mon ipad est mon compagnon de tous les jours. Et est moins lourd que le tas de feuilles que je devrais amener sinon entre mes polys, les livres associés pour chercher LA petite info etc ...

Alors le choix est effectivement de te demander et de lister tout ce que tu souhaites réellement faire avec ton appareil... Qu'attend tu de lui qu'il dure 8/9h, qu'il soit le plus leger possible etc... après en fonction de ce tu souhaites va faire un tour à la fnac ou dans une boutique pour demander des renseignements par rapports à tes besoins. Je connais et je fais partie des personne qui ont dabord acheter quelque chose car on leur a dit qu'un pc etait mieux par rapport aux besoins défini: au final le petit pc a durer 6 mois.. et l'iPad est arrivé. Je pense sincèrement que beaucoup de personnes sous estime les capacités des tablettes et leurs apports.

Maintenant je pense qu'effectivement l'ipad peux presque tout faire cependant dans certain l'iPad pourra devenir un faiblesse. J'ai à coté un iMac et je continue de l'utiliser. (quotidiennement quand je suis en cours- relecture d'un cours quand j'annote un poly etc... ) et de temps en temps quand je suis en période bureau pour finir des macro sous excel. autrement dit il est parfois préférable si tu n'as pas d'ordi en état de marche de prendre un ordinateur plutôt qu'un iPad car il te permettra de gerer certaines applications que tu n'aurais pas anticipé. 

J&#8217;espère avoir pu t'aider dans ton choix


----------



## lulubravo (24 Juin 2013)

Liloyn a dit:


> A vrai dire tout dépend de tes besoins: un livre -cahier pour aller en cours ou une machine poussée qui te permette d'ouvrir des documents word ou excel avec macro, et de plus de 200pages... si tu dois écrire des rapports ou juste vérfier le document d'une autre personne etc...
> 
> Avec un iPad tu peux (Presque) tout faire comme un MBA. La différence principale sera la gestion de ces fichiers car tu ne pourras pas accéder aux racines de l'iPad pour gérer tes fichiers - tu vois comment ça se passe sur un iPhone(?) jamais tu n'auras un lien pour aller sur le bureau ou dans le dossier computer pour aller chercher le disque dur ou encore la clé USB que ton copain ta prêté.
> Il y a des alternatives qui fonctionnent très bien mais rien dintégralement naturel comme ce qu'il y a sur PC.  -
> ...



Bien l'impression que tu t'ai donné du mal et pris sur ton temps pour rien ...


----------

